# 1-Piece Cat Frames



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

A lot of people consider Madcatr to be the best. That said you have about a year til you get your hands on one. Down River Equip. started making some one piece frames a year or two ago in addition to the modular ones they have made for decades and can do pretty much whatever you want. Ive seen a few of their one piece cats and they are pretty damn nice and, you can have it before spring.


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

Class V and Madcatr


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Eddyline Welding in Moab can make you a great frame


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

From what I've seen of cat frames...if YOU know what YOU want, there are a lot of people who can fabricate a frame for you and do it well.



If you don't entirely know what YOU want and want a frame that has all the trial and error in the rearview mirror and need it turnkey....Madcatr.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

I have and love my madcatr 1-piece frame. It's my go-to frame.

That said, I also have and love a breakdown cat frame from whitewater machine works. It is lighter, cheaper, and arrived faster. IMO I can't feel any difference in rigidity. 

John Welfelt is also making some interesting breakdown cat frames.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

DRE made up a frame for me a few years back. They put it together based on the design I wanted. DRE did an awesome job and I totally recommend them.


----------



## Sonrisa (Jun 3, 2013)

*New Welfelt Cat Frame - Nexus*

John Welfelt is now producing high-end welded aluminum cat frames. I've had a chance to row them several times and they're unbelievable. The frame has a compound bend so it hugs the tubes better than any other design I've seen. 



I'd certainly give them a look if you're interested in Madcatr/Class V style frames.




Check out more here.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

That Wefeldt frame with the compound bend is very elegant. 

I just bought a Class V. I picked it up last weekend. I love it. Have yet to use it. It is very light.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Madcatr hands down. I like how the WWMW breakdown frames look too, for a breakdown.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

those nexus are a pretty looking frame aren't they.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I will give one more quick nod to Jesse's frames. As the name would suggest they actually hold up to Class V abuse. He couldn't be a better guy to work with either. He called me and told me my frame was done and powder coated before I even paid him. I did have him cut two inches off of his standard width and I am happy with that decision.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Think it tied it into my color scheme nicely!


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

*Class V*

Class V. Jesse is great to work with, he makes a great product, and produces a frame within a reasonable amount of time.


----------

